# Problem mit Übung



## Javaniete (22. Nov 2009)

Servus!

Haben diese Aufgabe bekommen, an der ich mir jetzt die ganze Zeit die Zähne ausbeiße und komme nicht weiter.
Könntet ihr mir helfen? Wäre sehr dankbar.

Implementieren Sie einen Lottosimulator in der Klasse Lotto und gehen Sie dabei wie folgt vor:

(a)
Schreiben Sie zunachst eine Methode public static int[] play(int m, int n) die ein
Array mit n vielen zufallig gezogenen Ballen aus m zuruck gibt. (Ziehen ohne Zurucklegen)
Die kleinste Zahl auf einer Kugel ist immer die 1 und die grote Zahl ist m.
Beispiel: Fur m = 49 und n = 6 ware ein mogliches Ergebnis [7; 2; 4; 43; 21; 19].

(b) 
public static int correctNumbers(int[] n, int[] o) testet wie viele der Zahlen
von o in n enthalten sind. Das Array n enthalt die gezogenen und o die getippten Zahlen.
Beispiel: Fur n = [7; 2; 4; 43; 21; 19] und o = [8; 6; 4; 12; 19; 9] wird 2 zuruckgeliefert.

(c) 
Schreiben Sie eine Methode
public static double[] getRelativeDistributionOfSets(int m, int n, int N, int[] o)
wobei m die Anzahl der Kugeln und n die Anzahl der zu ziehenden Kugeln ist. N gibt die Anzahl
der Spiele an und o ist ein Array mit den eigenen getippten Zahlen, welches n naturliche Zahlen
aus f1,. . . ,mg enthalt. Das Ruckgabearray der Lange n+1 soll die Prozentzahlen enthalten
mit denen man 0, . . . , n Ubereinstimmungen erhalt, wenn man N mal spielt und die Zahlen
im Array o getippt hat.
(d)
 Implementieren Sie nun noch die Funktion
public static double[] getRelativeDistributionOfNumbers(int m, int n, int N)
wobei m die Anzahl der Kugeln, n die Anzahl der zu ziehenden Kugeln und N die Anzahl der
Spiele ist.
Das Ruckgabearray der Lange m soll diesmal die relative Verteilung der gezogenen Zahlen
nach N Spielen zuruckliefern.
Testen Sie Ihre Implementierung mit sinnvollen Eingaben und eine groe Anzahl an Spielen. Geben
Sie jeweils das Ergebnisarray aus.
Anmerkung: In der Klasse Tools ist die Methode public static int randomNumber(int max)
gekapselt. Sie liefert eine Zufallszahl in dem Intervall 0,. . . ,max-1 zuruck.



Komme echt nicht weiter


----------



## javimka (22. Nov 2009)

hast du denn schon etwas gemacht? Wo kommst du nicht weiter?


----------



## NatGro (22. Nov 2009)

Wo hapert es denn z.B. bei der ersten Aufgabe?
Was hast Du bereits geschrieben?

Oder möchstest Du die Komplettlösung direkt?


----------



## ARadauer (22. Nov 2009)

erwartetst du, das dir jetzt jeman hier die Lösung postet?

Du musst schon konkrete Fragen stellen...


----------



## Javaniete (22. Nov 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt, dacht ich, dass jemand eine Lösung posten könnte, damit ich sie analysieren kann.


----------



## javimka (22. Nov 2009)

Wir machen keine Hausaufgaben. Aber wir helfen dir gerne dabei, wenn du ein paar konkrete Fragen hast.
Z.B. könntest du fragen, wie du eine Zufallszahl zwischen 0 und 9 kriegst und wir würden dann antworten:

```
Random rand = new Random();
int r = rand.nextInt(10);
```


----------



## Javaniete (22. Nov 2009)

Derjenige, der mir die Lösung bis Dienstag präsentiert. kriegt meinen Bangbros.com account für 2 Tage. Also, ranhalten, Jungs...


----------



## javimka (22. Nov 2009)

Wenn ich dich wäre, würd ich mich lieber selbst dransetzen, statt darauf zu hoffen, dass jemand auf ein solch absurdes Angebot eingeht :lol:


----------



## hdi (23. Nov 2009)

> Derjenige, der mir die Lösung bis Dienstag präsentiert. kriegt meinen Bangbros.com account für 2 Tage


Für AbbyWinters würd ich's machen :lol: Aber mal ernsthaft,*link entfernt*?


----------



## 0din (23. Nov 2009)

5 1/2 Phasen beim erscheichen von lösungen für Hausaufgaben

also mit dem acc für 2 tage sin ma bei phase 2 ^^


----------



## maki (23. Nov 2009)

*verschoben*


----------



## ARadauer (23. Nov 2009)

2 Kisten Bier sind mir lieber als 2 Tage Porno ;-)


----------

